# Wet Molt



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

What are the causes of a wet molt and are there any ways that these molts can be prevented?


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Noboday know anything about wet molts?


----------



## mr herptolgy (Apr 5, 2014)

I think it is when the spider produces to much fluids to separate the new from the old skin, not sure how you treat them hope this helps.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

If this is right does anyone know why it produces to much fluid and if it can be prevented.


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hoping someone else might care to comment on this

I will add that the GBB in question did survive the wet molt although his legs were very deformed but he continued to eat dead prey so gave him a chance. He has since molted again successfully and although his legs are not perfect there is a massive improvement in the condition of them. Its not until he moves that you can see something is not quite right with a couple of his legs. Hopefully these will become normal with his next molt although I believe he is probably a male, due to the small abdomen, so don't know how many more molts he will have left with a leg span of around 3".


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Small abdomen is only a sign of a mature male, its rarely the case that the abdomen gives any clue prior to maturity.

Wet moults have been blamed on poor diet. Certain elements of a natural diet are helpful for moulting, namely protein rich grubs and worms. I've seen comments years ago that suggested gut loading wasn't necessary for inverts but the opposite is true. So, providing your feeders a good diet naturally helps the animal that eats them.

I'd suggest roach and grubs to help your GBB generate the new limbs for the next moult. They'll often go through a quicker moult cycle if they know things are wrong but this can be very demanding on their bodies and can result in death.


----------



## aide BURR (Jul 1, 2010)

*Wet moult*

All spiders require some form of humidity, even green bottle blues, which are an arid adapter spider,meaning it can live in very dry almost scrub lands and wetter 70%humidity areas, wet moults occur when the spider moults and it has pumped to much liquid into it's limbs to free them, this happens when it is moulting in very dry conditions, the trick is to know when it is in premoult leave it in a dry tank up till then ,then up humidity in the last few days, the spider will realise the change of humidity and will adjust the amount of liquid pumped into its limbs. 
Also wet moults can occur in higher humidity tanks, especially when the spider is use to a drier environment and living in a more humid one,the spider pumps lots of fliud, for the dry environment, add a bucket of water=1 soggy spid.
Hope this helps ,keep it dry until pre moult:2thumb:


----------

